# Electrical safety at work



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

most of the stuff you listed is kinda far removed from osha compliance training, or are you trying to say that you instruct people on how to maintain their appliances and electrical equipment ?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I think he just wanted to make sure that we knew.:thumbsup:

The post does not explain how many ELECTRICIANS get hurt though!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I like American Trainco.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> I like American Trainco.


Really????


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> Really????


Do you not like them or have you worked for them?


----------

